# Massey Ferguson 3070



## jgaff (Apr 20, 2012)

*Adding loader joystick on Massey 3070*

I just bought a massey 3070 and would like to add a joystick loader controller to it to free up the outlets. Any suggestions on where to buy this and a part number and what it should cost to do this? Also where do you T off the hydraulic system to add the loader controller?

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------

